# St. Anselm Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Safety and Security Officer
Institution:
*Saint Anselm College*

Location:
Manchester, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/25/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Tracking Code* 
20120921

*Job Description*

Saint Anselm College, a private, liberal arts college in the Benedictine tradition, is seeking a full-time, year-round Safety and Security Officer. This position is available immediately and is the evening shift (3 pm - 11 p.m. / 6 pm - 2 a.m.). Responsibilities include ensuring the safety of the college community by providing emergency services, campus patrol, securing buildings, facilitating traffic flow and enforcing parking regulations.

*Required Skills*
Successful candidate will be detail oriented, honest, dependable and flexible. He or she will possess excellent interpersonal and decision-making skills, as well as, inherent good judgment and writing ability. High school education required plus two to three years of relevant experience along with one year of security or law enforcement related training; Associates Degree is preferred. Must be able to deal effectively with a wide range of individuals with ability to handle emergency situations calmly and efficiently; valid driver's license is also required. As the department operates 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, he or she must be available to work nights, weekends, holidays and alternate shifts when necessary. Weekend hours are required.

_Successful candidates will be able to assist the college to further its strategic goals for institution-wide diversity and inclusiveness._

*Position Type* 
Full-Time/Regular
*Application Information*
Contact:
Saint Anselm College

Online App. Form:
https://anselm.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid


----------

